# Stonehenge Village



## Rosemary (Jun 8, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]I've only just come across this piece of news and posted in-case someone interested missed it.  There is also an interview with[/FONT] Julian Thomas, a professor of archaeology at Manchester University.

*[FONT=&quot]http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/science/jan-june07/stonehenge_01-31.html[/FONT]*

 Stonehenge is one of the most famous archaeological sites in the world and, with its huge stones aligned with the solstices, a place of great wonder and mystery. Now, archaeologists think they've shed new light on the site and the surrounding area, unearthing a village of dwellings built some 4,600 years ago, at the same time as Stonehenge.   [FONT=&quot]The new findings are located about two miles from Stonehenge in southern England. They include a well-trod avenue from a site called Durrington Walls to the Avon River.[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]The excavations, partially funded by the National Geographic Society, were done last year and announced yesterday. [/FONT]


----------



## SpaceShip (Jul 8, 2008)

You wouldn't have seen it in Oz, Rosie, but I believe it was the BBC who did a programme on it - I watched it and it was well done, believable and very interesting.


----------

